# Hi. Advice seeker.



## Calmstrom (12 mo ago)

Hey there. I'm glad to find this forum, as I'm feelimg very lost about what to do. Not sure if I should use this intro area to ask for advice, so I'll make a post on the main page. Situation has to do with depression due to suicide and how that affects marriage. Best to all!


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi there and welcome.😁


----------

